# Front mounted camera.



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Guys

I have been asked by a customer about front facing camera's.

Can anyone give me any info on availability and fitting?

TIA

Robbie


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been asked by a customer about front facing camera's.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm daft, but wh have a front facing camera, isn't that sort of covered by the windscreen ??


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Maybe I'm daft, but wh have a front facing camera, isn't that sort of covered by the windscreen ??


Ahh the inexperience of youth...!

Just try that line after the first time your low slung front lip hits an unseen kerb in a parking space.

You wont be so quick to mock then, I can tell you! 

Been there, done that....


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Interesting thread, I'm thinking about a system that would have front & rear cameras for the reasons mentioned above but would also like to be able to record form the cameras if I wanted.
I don't want to hijack your thread but would be interested to see if anyone knew about such a kit.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Ahh the inexperience of youth...!
> 
> Just try that line after the first time your low slung front lip hits an unseen kerb in a parking space.
> 
> ...


In experienced maybe, but alas not due to youth !

Seriously after previously having a 996 GT2 I have always found the GTR's ground clearance to be very good. Parks nicely with the front over hanging the curb, where I go.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Robbie,

I am buying a kit from brian.

it's being made up as we speak.

I'll let you know.

do you know whether the car it is intended for has sat nav? I ask because brian would like to make up a generic kit for everyone who wants a front and rear camera on a sat nav car.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

I have front & rear camera fitted which integrates into the MFD, what sort of info you after?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

duka said:


> I have front & rear camera fitted which integrates into the MFD, what sort of info you after?


Just if it is possible to have one wired to the screen and basically how to fit it?

The car is a MY11 with nav :thumbsup:

Robbie


Adam - Keep me posted mate.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Yes MY11 cars are set up for this interface, mine is one of the first UK spec cars April 09, which wasn't so easy.


----------



## borealis751 (Apr 16, 2008)

I guess yo have to buy an electronic "module" to fit in...but it was on my 2010 GTR...so i'm not sure on the MY 2011...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

duka said:


> Yes MY11 cars are set up for this interface, mine is one of the first UK spec cars April 09, which wasn't so easy.


Is this through rca's?


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Id be interested to know if this could also be diverted to on on board HDD.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey Robbie did the tinting guy ever show up ??? Been waiting a long time !!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve said:


> Hey Robbie did the tinting guy ever show up ??? Been waiting a long time !!!


:clap: He is still stuck in traffic :chairshot

Give me a call tomorrow mate and I will get you booked in :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Will have to wait a lil while as I won't be stuck in any traffic for a week after this next week as I will be on a weeks on a driving tour in Scotland ! But will give you a call when I get back. 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Ahh the inexperience of youth...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what about side cameras for those nasty curbs:thumbsup:

Then again a drive by up - skirt camera too


----------



## nw04jen (Mar 2, 2011)

Would be interested in these cameras if and when 'bundled' Robbie


----------

